# scaffold safety



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

Fell off a two high (12') scaffold on Tuesday. I wasn't paying attention. I feel lucky to be alive but extremely stupid. I guess I just need you guys to tell me how stupid I am.

Dislocated toe, broken rib, concussion, broken wrist, approx. 30 stitches,


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Voyager said:


> Fell off a two high (12') scaffold on Tuesday. I wasn't paying attention. I feel lucky to be alive but extremely stupid. I guess I just need you guys to tell me how stupid I am.
> 
> Dislocated toe, broken rib, concussion, broken wrist, approx. 30 stitches,


Man you're stupid..:laughing:


I'm happy you are okay get well..:thumbup:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Man your stupid.
It was an accident, so you should be covered by wc.
Glad your alright.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I keep telling it, but it made a lasting impression on me: Job I worked where a painter fell about 10 feet in a condo stairwell and it killed him.

I'm glad to hear you're reasonably okay, people have ended up a lot worse falling from less. How'd it happen?

-John


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

I was installing an outdoor flood fixture in the peak of a house. The carpenter that owned the scaffold asked if he could use my small ladder on the scaffold to do some work (mistake #1), I could see just fine without the ladder but it was right there and I used it probably twice to step up one step and see a little better. I suspect everytime I put my foot on the ladder it moved a little closer to the edge. The last time I went to step up, the ladder went off the edge with me on it. 

I am a sole propieter with no other employees so I don't pay workman's comp. I believe I'll be able to go back to work next week. If I was the owner of this house I might tell the electrician not to come back. It could have been a whole lot worse.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Voyager said:


> I was installing an outdoor flood fixture in the peak of a house. The carpenter that owned the scaffold asked if he could use my small ladder on the scaffold to do some work (mistake #1), I could see just fine without the ladder but it was right there and I used it probably twice to step up one step and see a little better. I suspect everytime I put my foot on the ladder it moved a little closer to the edge. The last time I went to step up, the ladder went off the edge with me on it.
> 
> I am a sole propieter with no other employees so I don't pay workman's comp. I believe I'll be able to go back to work next week. If I was the owner of this house I might tell the electrician not to come back. It could have been a whole lot worse.


 
I hate to say this , but I guess you should have been more observant.

I am sure we have all done this kind of thing at some time.

Hope you heal quick !

Good Luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Dumba$$! I'm still on the mend from my ladder fall. It took about two moths of nightmares to get the image out of my mind. I would just get to sleep then Wham! Down comes the ladder with me on it.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would say you're lucky


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you're okay.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i hope you heal quickly and can get back out there to feed the fam Voyager, but everytime you look at scafolding the wrong way again, may that wrist or rib speak up with just a _little_ twinge of a reminder....

~CS~


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Glad you're still with us.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Since we're telling scaffold stories ....

The scaffold involved is one of those 6-ft high simple ones, usually has one plank and little wheels .... In this case, it was also supplied by the GC, a guy notorious for never having the right gear, and what gear he did have was generally in such a condition that you wondered which dumpster he got it from.

While building a mini-mart, I was hooking up the light fixtures, with the plank set about 4-ft. up, placing my head just below the ceiling. I had done my job, and climbed down. I turned and set my soda bottle on the plank and ... CRASH! The whole thing just fell apart. One vertical frame to the left, one to the right, plank straight down, with a twist.

In attempting to reassemble the scaffold, I saw that the attachemnt points were bent out of shape, and had never mated together properly. I cannot understand how this assembly had not failed the moment I had started to push it around - never mind climbing on it.

Naturally, the GC, and his crew, thought there was nothing wrong with the scaffold.

From that day on, I would not use ANY tool provided by that GC.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

glad you didn't break your neck. hope you remember to be safe from now on.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Voyager said:


> Dislocated toe, broken rib, concussion, broken wrist, approx. 30 stitches,


Woah! They say you can die by just falling off a one step ladder..good grief man, glad you are okay but those are some awful injuries.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Voyager, did you go back to work in that condition?


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

I still have a cast on one arm scheduled to come off on Sept. 10. I have managed to work a few hours for the last week but I tire out around 3:00. All the stitches are out. The good news is the customer on the job where I got hurt wants me to come back and has additional work. Thanks for asking.


----------

